# Graphic Designer Salary Range



## hopers7

Hi all,

Was just wondering if anyone could let us know what the approx salary range is for a graphic designer (who has 10 years experience)? 

I have secured a job on the LTSS list and have received my offer letter today, so will be beginning to visa process very soon. My husband however will be looking for a job in graphic design however we understand he cannot apply unless he is in NZ or has a work to residency visa...due to this despite finding a number of jobs he could apply for, on the adverts there is no indication of salary so we are none the wiser!

Any indications would be very much appreciated!


----------



## topcat83

hopers7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone could let us know what the approx salary range is for a graphic designer (who has 10 years experience)?
> 
> I have secured a job on the LTSS list and have received my offer letter today, so will be beginning to visa process very soon. My husband however will be looking for a job in graphic design however we understand he cannot apply unless he is in NZ or has a work to residency visa...due to this despite finding a number of jobs he could apply for, on the adverts there is no indication of salary so we are none the wiser!
> 
> Any indications would be very much appreciated!


Hi there
There's nothing to stop him applying for jobs, or accepting one - it's just that most employers won't look at you unless you have a visa already.
The fact that you already have a job offer means they'll know you're serious about moving over therefore will take his application more seriously. So make sure the fact you have an offer is mentioned in some way in the cover letter.

For salaries - Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site should hve a salary survey somewhere on it, and I believe there is one for Hays Recruitment and on Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me too.


----------



## hopers7

Great thanks for that information. I have passed it on to him so we will ensure it is mentioned in his covering letter and definitely makes sense that with an offer they will take his application more seriously. So exciting! Thanks again!


----------

